# Eldar Guardian help



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

hello everyone the reason i am here is i need help
i got an eldar battleforce a month ago and just opened it and started building
i noticed that it was missing the instruction manual for making the eldar guardian squad as well as the manual for making the eldar heavy weapons squad that comes with it

can anyone help me get them or tell me where i can go to get a copy of those two..

i cant realy take it back as there isnt a gamesworkshop near me for a while and the stores that carry gamesworkshop stuff wont take it back or do a trade in.. i got it when i was in the bay area and that is like a 6 hour drive for me


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

EwokDwf said:


> hello everyone the reason i am here is i need help
> i got an eldar battleforce a month ago and just opened it and started building
> i noticed that it was missing the instruction manual for making the eldar guardian squad as well as the manual for making the eldar heavy weapons squad that comes with it
> 
> ...


have you checked the sides on the box? its often printed around the sides.


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

yes i did and there is no instructions anywhere for the guardian squad or the heavyweapons squad..
its like they knew i was buying this eldar battleforce and took them out just to mess with me..
i have everything else built but those two things


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

i know i can probly just guess build but would rather have the instructions if i could find them


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

You could try going to the Games Workshop website.
Look up Eldar / Eldar Articles / Assembling and painting Dire Avengers.

But really, how difficult is it to glue a head/helmet to a neckhole on the shoulders or feet to a base?
A left arm to a left arm socket?

If it was a tank, then maybe I could understand your concerns, but there's half a dozen pieces, thousands of pictures and its basic anatomy.

As for the heavy weapons, five or six pieces again.
Look at the thousands of pictures out there. See where the gun attaches to the shield? I'll bet yours does too. Shield to base?...


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> But really, how difficult is it to glue a head/helmet to a neckhole on the shoulders or feet to a base?


Truer words have never been spoken...


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi,

You should have 3 sprue sections containing the Guardian pieces. 2 of these are identical and contain the parts for the 8 standard Guardians.

Should be reasonably straight forward with the legs and front body/back body set out in pairs on the sprue.

Do take a 2nd look at the arms though, as these are marked A,B,C,D so you can match gun arm with support arm. I learned this the hard way after clipping out all the parts and having trouble lining up the arms...

Pick your choice of head and backpack fins (in pairs) for each Guardian. Add belt packs if you wish; I found these too flimsy to work with and ended up leaving them off.

The third sprue contains the heavy weapon and it's crew.

One crewman has a shuriken catapult in his right hand and empty, open left hand. Other crewman has the pointing right hand and the (not sure what it's called) long gizmo in left hand which attaches to his backpack. Add the other backpack fins - I've used the long one on my non-gizmo figure. I'm not sure if the arms and fins have to be a particular way round on these models, I just copied the picture on the Guardian box.

Heavy weapon to follow shortly...


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Heavy weapon:

The body of the heavy weapon is in two halves. The part with the central pole attaches to the 40mm base. The other half sits on top and the three anti grav engine things should line up.

Take your pick of weapon, notice that each of these has a slim rectangular peg underneath and toward the rear. That peg slots into a kind of seat shaped base, that in turn has a pole section undeneath, which attaches into the centre of the body you have just made above.

The front part of the seat attaches to the rectangular cut out at the bottom of the shield, with barrel passing through the centre. 2 shields to choose from.

Sorry there aren't any pictures, I haven't yet managed to get any close ups that are in focus. Probably time to buy a camera rather than just rely on the one on the phone.

Hope this helps.

Reavsie


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

> Do take a 2nd look at the arms though, as these are marked A,B,C,D so you can match gun arm with support arm. I learned this the hard way after clipping out all the parts and having trouble lining up the arms...


Let me emphasize this a bit. I too learned this the hard way.


----------



## Igniskhin (May 19, 2011)

YAY! i'm not hte only one with guardians "throwing grenades" or surrendering becuase the arms wouldnt fit together.


----------

